# When did you find out you're pregnant?



## amna_me

Just wondering if your pregnancy was not planned after how long did you find out you were pregnant.


----------



## HellBunny

I was 6 weeks along this time xx


----------



## JadeBaby75

amna_me said:


> Just wondering if your pregnancy was not planned after how long did you find out you were pregnant.

Found out I was pregnant at around 6 weeks. It wasn't planned. What prompted me to test is cuz I was cramping really bad (I NEVER get cramps or PMS) and no period. I honestly thought I was miscarrying. :nope:


----------



## Bexxx

8 weeks


----------



## QuintinsMommy

6 weeks.


----------



## amna_me

I am 4 weeks now and found out 4 days ago...


----------



## Lydiarose

is it possible to find out/have symptoms before you periods due?


----------



## JadeBaby75

That is super early! Wow!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I took the test at 4 weeks (2 years ago tomorrow) but I already knew, no real symptoms just felt pregnant.


----------



## young_n_proud

Unplanned pregnancy, found out about 4 weeks, I have irregular periods so it's not uncommon for me to skip. Had a test just lying around for some reason and didn't really think it would turn out positive. Surprise!


----------



## HellBunny

Lydiarose said:


> is it possible to find out/have symptoms before you periods due?

Yes :thumbup: with DS a week before Period was due, i was really lightheaded and exhausted! xx


----------



## x__amour

March 7th, 2010. 4 weeks exactly.


----------



## mayb_baby

4-5weeks


----------



## sam_mumtobe

We did plan to have a baby but after it didn't happen about 10 months down the line we went on a break with being obsessed with it and just got on with it thinking if it happens it happens, got stuck in to my new job and started renting a new place, then found out I was pregnant at 6weeks after I missed my period,


----------



## rainbows_x

We NTNP. I knew I was pregnant, had every symptom. I tested at around 4 weeks, but going by scans it was more like 3 weeks. x


----------



## vinteenage

It was 4/5 weeks.


----------



## lizardbreath

With Jaymee 6/7 weeks ish and with Katherine 5 weeks 3 days had a scan the day I found out


----------



## krys

Unplanned. Found out at four weeks. I thought my period was a week late, so I tested. I thought I had spotted earlier that month, but according to my ultrasounds and Madi it was actually my period. So I tested because I thought I was late, even though I wasn't. Weird that I actually was!


----------



## MommyGrim

8 weeks :flower:


----------



## Jellyt

The first time i'm not sure, second time I was 6 weeks when I found out with Evelyn I was exactly 4 weeks pregnant. It was the day my period was due but I just knew I was pregnant!


----------



## Tanara

_The first time at 16 weeks because i had placenta previa.
The second time at 4 weeks 5 days  With my daughter i just knew I was pregnant for a few days before testing._


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahh i foun out at about 6 weeks.. not really sure.. but i deffo found out on the 16th November, 2 years ago!! but it seems like yesterdayy x


----------



## rileybaby

I found out i was pregnant when i was about 4/5 weeks, only because could not stop throwing up.. i just thought i had a sickness bug or something and then it dawned on me that i could have been pregnant, so i took a test a few weeks later and i was:thumbup:


----------



## BrEeZeY

with Aiden i was like 6 weeks and Jax i was 4 weeks


----------



## Rhio92

x__amour said:


> March 7th, 2010. 4 weeks exactly.

March 8th 2010! :dance:
About 4 weeks :haha:

I already knew before I missed my period and tested, it was like a gut instinct.


----------



## mel.vivienne

i was thought i was for a long time but was in denial until i took a test at 8 weeks and found out :s


----------



## xgem27x

5 weeks exactly, although I kinda of knew a week before, but I didn't want to do the test, I waited until the 6th December to test (really didnt need to, we had be TTC for months, and I was 2 weeks late!) but it HAD to be on the 6th, because that was my angels due date 

Also my advent calender choclate was shaped like an angel that day too :D Was a good day in the end, which is what I wanted, I didn't want to sit there upset thinking about how "today should be the day my angel was born" so BFP was the best news xx


----------



## Kians_Mummy

LO was planned sort of we were NTNP, I didn't think March/April was our month, missed my period didn't think much of it because I was so stressed as we were decorating our first flat together! OH got me to test, I did thought I was only 4 weeks but had a scan the week after and I was 8 weeks 4 days so when I found out I was 7 weeks :)


----------



## KaceysMummy

I found out at about 8 weeks. x


----------



## Lydiarose

i really think i might be pregnant again . . .


----------



## amygwen

14 weeks. I had normal periods and had sickness for the first few weeks but didn't relate it to pregnancy.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> 5 weeks exactly, although I kinda of knew a week before, but I didn't want to do the test, I waited until the 6th December to test (really didnt need to, we had be TTC for months, and I was 2 weeks late!) but it HAD to be on the 6th, because that was my angels due date
> 
> Also my advent calender choclate was shaped like an angel that day too :D Was a good day in the end, which is what I wanted, I didn't want to sit there upset thinking about how "today should be the day my angel was born" so BFP was the best news xx

when did you find out you were having twins? did you have any idea? or was a huge shock when they told you?


----------



## we can't wait

I found out last year on October 19. I was 4+5. :cloud9:


----------



## hawalkden

Planned. NTNP. Suffered M/C in November 2010. Was off the pill since Feb 2010. BFP March 2011. Knew the day my period was meant to be coming I was pregnant. Waited till the weekend before getting a test. Came up super strong. Went Doctors and have a midwife appointment next day! All go from 3 weeks I guess. Due to Diabetes. Had weekly appointments ever since. Boring in a way till 15 weeks when we was hearing the heartbeat!


----------



## xgem27x

QuintinsMommy said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 5 weeks exactly, although I kinda of knew a week before, but I didn't want to do the test, I waited until the 6th December to test (really didnt need to, we had be TTC for months, and I was 2 weeks late!) but it HAD to be on the 6th, because that was my angels due date
> 
> Also my advent calender choclate was shaped like an angel that day too :D Was a good day in the end, which is what I wanted, I didn't want to sit there upset thinking about how "today should be the day my angel was born" so BFP was the best news xx
> 
> when did you find out you were having twins? did you have any idea? or was a huge shock when they told you?Click to expand...

12 week scan, which was my first scan, but I kind of had this feeling it was twins, I was so much more sick that in my first pregnancy, twins run in my family, and just a 6th sense I spose... but when they actually told me it was twins (well not that she needed to, it was clear as day, TWO babies on the scan screen!!) I was a bit like.... woaah, I know I thought it was twins, but I didn't think it actually would be!!! :haha:

And then for the rest of the scan, all that went through my head was... I'm gonna be the size of a whale, I'm gonna have stretchmarks like a friggin road map, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, thats gonna hurt!! :rofl::rofl: 

I had so much going through my head as I just stared at the screen, I dont have a clue what the woman was telling me!!


----------



## Julymom2be

I found out at 3-4 weeks. I had cramps and my mom just knew, so she made me take a test.


----------



## cabbagebaby

i took a cbd test and it came up about 1-2 weeks


----------



## QuintinsMommy

xgem27x said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 5 weeks exactly, although I kinda of knew a week before, but I didn't want to do the test, I waited until the 6th December to test (really didnt need to, we had be TTC for months, and I was 2 weeks late!) but it HAD to be on the 6th, because that was my angels due date
> 
> Also my advent calender choclate was shaped like an angel that day too :D Was a good day in the end, which is what I wanted, I didn't want to sit there upset thinking about how "today should be the day my angel was born" so BFP was the best news xx
> 
> when did you find out you were having twins? did you have any idea? or was a huge shock when they told you?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 week scan, which was my first scan, but I kind of had this feeling it was twins, I was so much more sick that in my first pregnancy, twins run in my family, and just a 6th sense I spose... but when they actually told me it was twins (well not that she needed to, it was clear as day, TWO babies on the scan screen!!) I was a bit like.... woaah, I know I thought it was twins, but I didn't think it actually would be!!! :haha:
> 
> And then for the rest of the scan, all that went through my head was... I'm gonna be the size of a whale, I'm gonna have stretchmarks like a friggin road map, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, thats gonna hurt!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I had so much going through my head as I just stared at the screen, I dont have a clue what the woman was telling me!!Click to expand...

have you wrote a birth story? i would love to read it.


----------



## xgem27x

QuintinsMommy said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 5 weeks exactly, although I kinda of knew a week before, but I didn't want to do the test, I waited until the 6th December to test (really didnt need to, we had be TTC for months, and I was 2 weeks late!) but it HAD to be on the 6th, because that was my angels due date
> 
> Also my advent calender choclate was shaped like an angel that day too :D Was a good day in the end, which is what I wanted, I didn't want to sit there upset thinking about how "today should be the day my angel was born" so BFP was the best news xx
> 
> when did you find out you were having twins? did you have any idea? or was a huge shock when they told you?Click to expand...
> 
> 12 week scan, which was my first scan, but I kind of had this feeling it was twins, I was so much more sick that in my first pregnancy, twins run in my family, and just a 6th sense I spose... but when they actually told me it was twins (well not that she needed to, it was clear as day, TWO babies on the scan screen!!) I was a bit like.... woaah, I know I thought it was twins, but I didn't think it actually would be!!! :haha:
> 
> And then for the rest of the scan, all that went through my head was... I'm gonna be the size of a whale, I'm gonna have stretchmarks like a friggin road map, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, I'm gonna have to give birth twice, thats gonna hurt!! :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I had so much going through my head as I just stared at the screen, I dont have a clue what the woman was telling me!!Click to expand...
> 
> have you wrote a birth story? i would love to read it.Click to expand...

I haven't but I really should, I may get on with it some time when Im really bored haha, I dont remember much of it, I was so off my face, maaan that gas and air stuff is lethal :rofl: 

But I will defo do it soon :D xxxx


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ I'd like to read it too! 

I was two weeks late for my AF, so we waited another week or two, bought a bajillion tests & BAM. Positive. Took me about 6 tests before I actually believed it :rofl: I was about 4-5 weeks when I found out.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:haha: took me 3 test, then i went to the clinic and i was like" i think i might be pregnant," they were like" did you take a test? "and im like " yea 3", and "were they all BPFs?" and I said yes, and hes like "thats means you are pregnant" :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I was 8 weeks.


----------



## stephx

3 weeks 5 days, I didnt know i was that early at the time... just working back from scan dates. Hadnt had a period for 6 months at that point haha just took a random test...


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

Before my period was due.

Everything was different. 
My mood, my sleep, my eating, MY DREAMS is what gave it awAY though they were nightly.. something was ALWAYS pregnant..

than one morning i had a dream i got up n took a test n it was positive.. so i jumped up grabbed a test n pretty much relived the dream...

than 10 tests later i started to believe it. :haha:


----------



## Strawberrymum

7 weeks I took 3 tests all BFP :)


----------



## Strawberrymum

Lydiarose said:


> i really think i might be pregnant again . . .

Take a test. I hope you get the result you want :flower:


----------



## mamacaro

I was about 4/5 weeks pregnant when I found out. I just had a feeling and my boobs were so sore! Never had happened to me before so I tested after being a week late of my period and voila I was definitely pregnant!


----------



## Becca xo

My pregnancy wasn't planned but what made me take the test is my pill made my periods regular like clock work when I realised I was *REALLY* late I took like 10 tests in 4 days which all came back positive so I went to my doctor to get a blood test to confirm I was pregnant and I was. They told me I was 6 weeks gone which shocked me! My pill failed as I had medication that counteracted my pill which I wasn't aware of at the time.


----------



## lauram_92

He wasn't planned and I found out when I was about 7 weeks. I would have found out earlier but I didn't want to buy a test in the shop here, so had to wait till I went to Glasgow to see my friend. I was on the pill but never really used it cause the doctor told me I'd need 'extra help' to get pregnant.


----------



## lov3hat3

i was about 6 weeks :)


----------



## emmylou92

5 weeks with Hollie I started being sick a few days before and OH said that im pregnant so tested and got a BFP then this time I was 4 weeks and a few days when I took the test, but both were planned.


----------



## AndyyMay

Amelia Wasn't planned And I Found Out I Pregnant At 21 Weeks >.<
x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I was 12 + 5vweeks at my first scan, 3 days after I found out. Very scary & unexpected as I only got a period 3-4 times a year X


----------



## Lydiarose

Today!!! the day before my period was due . . .


----------



## xgem27x

Lydiarose said:


> Today!!! the day before my period was due . . .

Congratulations! Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy :) xxxx


----------



## annawrigley

I was 2 days late when I tested positive, but I knew I was before. Just thought I'd wait to see if my period showed or not and when it didn't, tada. I think they said I was 4 weeks but from going backwards from my dating scan I was 2 weeks, but I think I've seen that's 'not possible' for some reason, so :shrug: Quite early either way


----------



## bbyno1

With Aliyah it was quite early. Aroud 5-6 weeks.
This time was more like 9-10 weeks!


----------



## Lydiarose

thanks gem :)


----------



## AirForceWife7

^^ Big Congrats to you!! How exciting :D


----------



## Lydiarose

thanks so much,im feeling abit shocked over the whole 2 under 2 thing atm but im sure ill be fine once the hormones where off abit :haha:


----------



## KiansMummy

I was about 8 weeks totally unplanned pregnancy tho x


----------



## emyandpotato

I was 6 weeks along and it was new years day and I had a hangover :dohh: I had absolutely no idea though, only took the test because OH made me just to make sure, I thought I had thyroid problems.


----------



## _laura

26 weeks pregnant when I found out.


----------



## emyandpotato

_laura said:


> 26 weeks pregnant when I found out.

OMG I was huge at 26 weeks! How come you didn't realise? Weren't you showing?


----------



## _laura

emyandpotato said:


> _laura said:
> 
> 
> 26 weeks pregnant when I found out.
> 
> OMG I was huge at 26 weeks! How come you didn't realise? Weren't you showing?Click to expand...

I was on the pill which suppressed all my symptoms.
And he was lying low in my back so it just looked like I had put on summer weight from eating crap at festivals.


----------



## lb

I found out at about 4 weeks. We were NTNP, so I was kind of expecting it, so I was testing over and over and over.


----------



## LittlePeople

I was 5 weeks and 3 days :flower:


----------

